# العقدالاسلامى (مشروع وضع صيغة عقود مقاولات عالمية على الشرع الاسلامي) .. شارك معنا



## ايمن حسين (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*العقدالاسلامى*

اعتقد ان توحيد المواصفات سيكون له شان عظيم 
كذلك ارى توحيد صيغة العقود وشروطها فليس من 
المعقول ان نعتمد على القوانين الغربية المبنية على 
قوانين وضعها البشر ونترك شرع الله العظيم 
ولكن من يقوم بهذه المهمة العظيمة 
وهى وضع صيغة عقود مقاولات عالمية على الشرع الاسلامى 
هل هذا حلم.........................!!!!!


----------



## مهاجر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير أخي ايمن ... فكرتك جيدة ونشكرك على حرصك

هذه مشاركة قيمة بالفعل... وأعتقد انها فكرة عظيمة لو نفذت فسيكون لها أكبر الأثر في تميز المهندس المسلم

*أخي ابو بكر وأخي عمرو اعتقد ان هذه الفكرة يجب ان تفعل وان يفرد لها موضوع خاص بها ليشترك بها جميع المتخصصين بأرائهم وردودهم.*




ايمن حسين قال:


> اعتقد ان توحيد المواصفات سيكون له شان عظيم
> كذلك ارى توحيد صيغة العقود وشروطها فليس من
> المعقول ان نعتمد على القوانين الغربية المبنية على
> قوانين وضعها البشر ونترك شرع الله العظيم
> ...


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا مهندس أيمن على فكرتك و إيجابيتك

هذا الأمر شغلني كثيرا و كم أنا سعيد بوجود من يهتم بذلك الموضوع و إن شاء الله بالإخلاص لله مثل ذلك العمل يكون في موازين الحسنات و يكتب الله له الانتشار و التفعيل و لكن هذا الأمر لا يخص فقط الهندة المساحية و لكن يخص كل فروع الهندسة و يمكن نقله إلى منتدى الإدارة لأنه سيكون أقرب لذلك.

برجاء قبول اشتراكي في هذا المشروع كعضو لأن ذلك شرف كبير لي.

أحمد


----------



## عمروعلى3 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بالفعل أخوانى الاعزاء هو موضوع هام للغاية

واقترح قبل البدء فى المناقشات ان يتم ارفاق عقود للاطلاع والمشاهدة حتى يكون النقاش على علم
حيث ان اغلب المهندسين لا يحالفهم الحظ فى الاطلاع على العقود

وجزاك الله خيرا اخ ايمن على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (20 سبتمبر 2008)

أعتقد أن من أهم العقود المعمول بها في عالمنا هو الفيديك


----------



## مهاجر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*نواصل ...*

السلام عليكم

اشكر جميع المشاركين

أستمر أخي احمد وبإذن الله سيكتب الله النجاح لهذا الجهد 

سنبدأ هنا في قسم المساحة ... وسنرى حسب الردود المكان الأفضل لإكمال هذا الجهد في أقسام الملتقى

جزاكم الله خير وننتظر المزيد من التفاعل في هذا الموضوع المهم...




أحمد الغاباتي قال:


> أعتقد أن من أهم العقود المعمول بها في عالمنا هو الفيديك


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
زملائى واخوانى اود ان ابلغلكم تحياتى وتقديرى ودعائى لكم بالتسديد والتوفيق فى هذا الشهر المبارك 
وادعو الله ان يجعل عملنا خالصا لوجهه وان يرزقنى واياكم الهدايه والاستعانه به وحسن التوكل عليه 
وبعد فما دعانى لطرح هذا الموضوع المهم هو ما قد واجهته خلال فترة عملى التى امتدت ستة عشر عاما وخاصة فى خلال السنوات الست الماضية من اشكالات ومسائل تتعلق بتنفيذ العقود وخاصة فى الحالات التى يدخل فيها العقد مراحل التاخير والسحب والتنفيذ على حساب المقاول الاصلى وكافة المسائل التى تترتب على ذلك ولم اجد مايشفى صدرى واقتنع به اقتناعا تاما بتحقيق العدل لكلا طرفى العقد علما اننى قد اطلعت على الفيديك وعندى نسخه معربه منه
وخلال عملى ببلاد الحرمين المباركة والتلى لم اجد فى نظام المشتريات الحكومة الخاص بها ما يشفى صدرى من مسائل وثغرات خطرلى هذا الخاطر منذ عام ونصف العام تقريبا 
وانا اعلم ان هذا الموضوع ليس سهلا ويحتاج الى تضافر الجهود والتعاون الصادق والاستعانه بالله قبل كل شئ 
لانجازه واتمامه ويجب ان نبنى عملنا هذا على بعض الاسس التى هى من وجهة نظرى هامة وحيوية وهى :-
1- هذا العمل يؤسس على اساس الكتاب والسنة وسيرة السلف الصالح والتابعيين
2-ان لا نتعجل وان ياخذحقه من الدراسة من الناحية الفنية والشرعية والادارية والتطبيقية 
3- وضع جميع الاحتمالات المتوقعة ووضع الحلول المناسبة لها 
4- هذا الموضوع دعوة لدين الله واقامة شرعه فى الارض ولاننسى ان المسلمين الاوائل نشروا الاسلام 
بحسن معاملاتهم التجارية والمالية فى الامصار التى فتحوها اومروا عليها تجارتهم 
5- فى كل وقت نطلب من الله العون والهدايه لاتمام هذا العمل ابتغاء مرضاته ونصرة دينه واعلاء كلمته 
وكل على ثغرة 
6- الاساس هو الشورى وتبادل الخبرات والاراء للوصول الى الحق 
7- هذا العقد يتعلق بحقوق العباد واداء الامانات والوفاء بالعقود التر امرنا الله بها ولن نبخل عليه بالجهد
8- الاستعانه باهل العلم الشرعى لمراجعة كل فقرة من فقراته 
9- معالجة جميع المسائل والاشكالات التى تقابلنا على اساس اسلامى 
هذه بعض الاصول والاسس التى اراها اساسية وضرورية لنخرج بعقد اسلامى على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم والسلف الصالح والتابعين لهم من المؤمنين هدانا الله واياكم سبيل المؤمنين 
ولا مانع ان تكون البداية ان يطرح كل منا مايلى 
1- برنامج وخطوات العمل 
2- ولامانع ان يطرح كل منا ماقابله من اشكالات فى العقود لم يجد لها حلا اوعلاجا وتحتاج الى معالجة


----------



## beto (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## عمروعلى3 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

فى الحقيقة بعد قراءة ما كتبه الاخ ايمن دار بخيالى امر الا وهو
اذا شاء الله ان يكلل هذه المجهودات بالنجاح وتم التوصل الى احكام هذا العقد وتم تنفيذه وبعد ذلك لا قدر الله حدث خلاف بين المتعاقدين
اظن عندها انه لابد ان تكون المرجعية او الفصل فى المشكلات تتبع جهات اسلامية مثل الازهر الشريف فى مصر او دار الافتاء باى بلد اسلامى لان العقد الاسلامى الذى تغلفه الشريعة الاسلاميه باحكامها لا يصح ان تفصل فى مشاكله القوانين الغربية
والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## ايمن حسين (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( الر تلك ايات الكتاب المبين انا انزلناه قرانا عربيا لعلكم تعقلون ) سورة يوسف 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( حم والكتاب المبين انا جعلناه قرانا عربيا لعلكم تعقلون ) سورة الزخرف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​(حم تنزيل من الرحمن الرحيم كتاب فصلت اياته قرانا عربيا لقوم يعلمون ) سورة فصلت 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(ولقد ضربنا للناس فى هذا القران من كل مثل لعلهم يتذكرون , قرانا عربيا غير ذى عوج لعلهم يتقون ) سورة الزمر

لقد شرف الله هذه الامة بتنزيل القران عليها وبلسانها العربى ليؤمنوا به ويتدبروه ويفهموه وعلى انفسهم يطبقوه​ويبلغوه وهذا معنى لعلكم تعقلون , وسئل احد علمائنا قديما ذات مرة عن الناس الذين لم تبلغهم رسالة محمد صلى 

الله عليه وسلم , فكان جوابه ان السؤال ينبغى ان يكون لماذا لم نبلغ هؤلاء الناس وما حالنا نحن قبل ان نسأل 

عن حالهم , فهل فهمنا وتدبرنا وطبقنا وبلغنا ، اخوتى اناديكم من هذا المنتدى ان نبدا نحن ونبلغ من حولنا من 

اخواننا ليبدا وما موضوع العقد الاسلامى الابداية ولاشك ان السؤولية كبيرة وتحتاج الى التعاون وتضافركل الجهود

للدعوة الى دين الله وكل على ثغره , فليحاول كل منا ان يكون له دور ولو لبنه فى هذا البناء , وكل عام وانتم بخير



​*​


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

الله يوفقك وينفعنا بعلمك فطريق الالف ميل يبدا بخطوة


----------



## عبدو99 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع جدير بالبحث ولنا عودة


----------



## إسلام علي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

يا الله 
هذا كان حلم بالنسبة لي ولا أجد والله العظيم كلمات أعبر بها شعوري 
ويا رب المشروع يتحقق والعلماء في الأمة موجودون وكثر وعلى درجة كبيرة من الفهم 
إذاَ فمن أين نبدأ يعني أنا أعتقد أنه اولاً يتم تحديد وريقات بها البنود المتعارف عليها ونحدد النقاط التي تسبب إشكالاً تقاطعاً مع الشريعة ثم نبعث بها لجهة مسؤولة موثوق بعلمها لتبت في الامر وتخرج الشكل المطلوب 
أنا عملت في شركة مقاولات بمدينة 6أكتوبر بمصر وكنت أصلي دوماً بجوار الشيخ محمد حسان لو كنت رأيت الموضوع قبل ذلك كنت عرضته على الشيخ ولكن للأسف تركت الشركة ولم اعد أقابل الشيخ
أرجو ألا تموت الفكرة لأن شأنها كبير وعظيم
كما كان لي بحث في مسائل أخرى منها حكم نسخ البرامج الكمبيوترية أو قرصنتها وتجد الموضوع هنـــــــــــا 
وأبحث في مسألة عمل قائمة بأسماء الشركات التي يحل العمل بها لأن هناك شركات تتعامل بالربا أو سمعتها سيئة وإنتماءاتها مارقة وكان قد قام بعض مشايخ المملكة العربية السعودية بالفعل بعمل قائمة مماثلة ومنها نبعت فكرتي للتطبيق في مصر وغيرها ولكن أين التظافر والدعم ؟ 
أرجو المتابعة


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*اعتقد ان توحيد المواصفات سيكون له شان عظيم 
كذلك ارى توحيد صيغة العقود وشروطها فليس من 
المعقول ان نعتمد على القوانين الغربية المبنية على 
قوانين وضعها البشر ونترك شرع الله العظيم 
ولكن من يقوم بهذه المهمة العظيمة 
وهى وضع صيغة عقود مقاولات عالمية على الشرع الاسلامى 
هل هذا حلم.........................!!!!!*​


----------



## منصورهليل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

يعيطك الف عافيه 
و الف شكر 
وتقبل مروري .......


----------



## كابوكابو (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ونسأل الله التوفيق والسداد


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 نوفمبر 2008)

احسنت اخي
جزيت الجنة


----------



## eng: issa (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على هاي الفكره وجزاك الله كل خير 
وما اريد ان اقوله بان الاسلام لا يطبق ليس فقط في العقود والمقاولات بل يتعدى الى غير ذلك ولا يخفى عليكم ومن المفترض ان يكون الاسلام نهج حياتنا بالكامل وليس فقط في االعقود والمقاولات حتى يتغير حالنل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedlutfi (11 يناير 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا 
الى الامام


----------



## ام امنة (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا أبحث عن العقود والمناقصات في الطرق أو اي معلومات عن أدارة تشييد الطرق


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 يناير 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24972

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=64370

ارجو ان يكون المطلوب فى هذه الروابط 
وان شاء الله نحاول الوصول للمزيد


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 يناير 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=93136
كذلك يمكن الاستفادة من المشاركة القيمة والفعالة جدا على هذا الرابط فى ملتقانا الرائع


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 يناير 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24972
كتب المساحة والطرق والمرور المطارات


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 يناير 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=959631#post959631
دليل التصميم الهندسى للطرق


----------



## فهد الهدور (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ارحب بكم جميعا ولي سؤال لوتكرمتو 
كم انواع العقود وماهي الشروط لكل عقد 
ارجو من اللي عارف يجيبني وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## نظرة ومدد (25 فبراير 2009)

العقود الشرعية كلها بالتراضي ونفي الجهالة
والعقود الحالية عقود إذعان أي بالقهر وفيها جهالى كثيرة
وفيها الأوامر التغييرية بنسبة 25% بنفس الأسعار وهذا قهر ولا يجوز ويجب أن يتم بالتراضي على الأسعار
الحل
1- أن يتم قبل توقيع العقد إحضار المواد وتوقيع الطرفين عليها. أو أن يقوم المالك بإحضار المواد ويكون العقد على المصنعية.
2- أن يتم العمل بالقياس لنفي الجهالة,
والله ولي التوفيق
3- الأمر التغيريري يتم بالتراضي على الأسعار حسب السوق.


----------



## ايمن حسين (28 فبراير 2009)

اشكر الاخوة الكرام على المرور وامل الاستمرار فى القاء الضوء على المشاكل والصعوبات والثغرات فى العقود الحالية الجارى العمل بها ومحاولة وجود الحلول الشرعية لها 

وفقنا الله واياكم ... اللهم علمنا


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (2 مارس 2009)

نأمل ان يخرج هذا المشروع الى النور ليستفيد منه الغرب اولا


----------



## eng abdallah (4 مارس 2009)

فكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ حلوةـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرة


----------

